# Yesterday.



## maggie01 (Jan 15, 2010)

Yesterday my girl joined the others out there.

Even the nurse at the vets said she was a lovely dog. No trouble at all.

I went to the animal hospital to be with her at the end and I know I did what I had to do but it is so sad.

A friend helped me bury her in my garden and I have just bought a rose called "Remember Me" to plant. (As if I would ever forget her)

She gave me nearly 11 yrs of love and fun

Lulu (Sweet Little April Joy) You will be sadly missed but I will sit out in the garden with you again when the Summer comes.


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

AWW so sorry to hear that. RIP little one


----------



## Becki&Daisy (Oct 22, 2009)

:crying: RIP Lulu <3


----------



## philby (Feb 6, 2010)

R.I.P Lulu run free at Rainbow Bridge


----------



## Molski (Jan 27, 2010)

R.I.P Lulu , run free .


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

im so sorry, RIP lulu


----------



## Tom&Izzie'sMum (Jan 8, 2010)

So sorry for your loss.
Rip, Lulu. 
(((HUGS TO YOU)))
xx


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

RIP lulu.
so sorry for ur loss


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

sorry to hear about your girl. youll miss her dearly but memories will aways hold that specal bond
memories will live forever in your heart,
may she be at peace with the others


----------



## lovaspringer (Feb 18, 2010)

aww im so sorry about your lulu hun i know how you feel,i went through the same last week with our precious meg,we have her ashes and has pride of place at home.i planted a little weeping willowin my garden so each time it blooms in summer i can sit beside it smile and think of all her memories.R.I.P LULU.XXXX


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

RIP Lulu. She sounds like was greatly loved and a lovely little girl. sO sorry for your loss


----------



## Blutiluca (Apr 2, 2010)

Bless Lulu x


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of your beloved Lulu.


----------

